# Are Bweaver queens hygenic?



## Dan the bee guy (Jun 18, 2015)

I got 6 last year only saw that on one hive.


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

yes, they are brood removers. Sometimes they remove too much brood.


----------

